# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] ενισχυτης akai AM-2400

## nikolasswts

εχω τον ενισχιτη που λεει κ ο τιτλος, τον ειχα αγοραση πριν αρκετο καιρο κ θελησα να του κανω ενα service καθαρισμα, πυκνωτες...ολα μια χαρα μεχρι εκει αλλα μετρησα κ τους μεγαλους του τροφοδοτικου κ ειδα αρκετη πτωση κατω απ το μισο οποτε ειπα να αγορασω κ να τους αλλαξω.
εκει λοιπον ξεκιναει το θεμα, πωσ με τους καινουργιους 10000μφ δεν ξεκιναγε το μηχανημα κ εκαιγε τις 2 ασφαλειες, με τους παλιους δουλευει μια χαρα....
ειχε παραλληλα με τους πυκνωτες κ απο μια αντισταση 68kohm την οποια την εβαλα κ στους καινουργιους αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα
καμια ιδεα??

----------


## nikolasswts



----------


## ezizu

Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις ήδη ξανά ελέγξει μήπως έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος στην συνδεσμολογία των καινούργιων πυκνωτών με τα διάφορα καλώδια, οπότε θα σου πρότεινα αρχικά να μετρήσεις τις διόδους ανόρθωσης μήπως κάποια  έχει πρόβλημα.  
Οι παλιοί πυκνωτές τι χωρητικότητα είχαν;


Υ.Γ.  τι ακριβώς εννοείς με αυτό:  '' με τους παλιους δουλευει μια χαρα....'' 
Ότι έβαλες ξανά τους παλιούς πυκνωτές και ο ενισχυτής λειτουργεί κανονικά ,χωρίς να καίγονται οι ασφάλειες ή ότι πριν να τους αλλάξεις δούλευε κανονικά; 
Αν θέλεις διευκρίνισέ το.

----------


## nikolasswts

οι παλιοι πυκνωτες ηταν 6800μφ κ μετραγαν 3200 περιπου
οταν εβαλα τους καινουργιους που πεταγε τις 2 ασφαλειες κ δεν βρηκα λυση στο προβλημα,  οποτε ξαναεβαλα τους παλιους για να τσεκαρο μηπως εκανα καποιο λαθως στην συνδεσμολογια κ εκανα ζημεια αλλα οχι με τους παλιους λειτουργη κανονικα μονο που δεν μου κραταει καλα τα μπασα κ θελω να τους αλλαξω
τωρα ο ενισχυτης λειτουργη με τους παλιους
σ ευχαριστω σηφη που απαντησες

----------


## chip

μπορεί να ήταν στο όριο οπότε με λίγο μεγαλύτερη χωριτικότητα να έχεις πρόβλημα...
μήπως κάποια στιγμή είχαν καεί οι ασφάλειες και δεν έβαλαν τις κατάλληλες? δηλάδη ο ενισχυτής να είχες ασφάλειες βραδείας τήξεως και να του έβαλαν ταχείας?
έβαλες σε ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό τους πυκνωτές να σιγουρευτείς οτι δεν είναι χαλασμένοι? (βραχυκυκλωμένοι)
έλεγξε μήπως το πάνω μέρος των πυκνωτών δεν είναι καλημένο και έρχεται είναι συνδεδεμένο με κάποιο από τους ακροδέκτες οπότε αν αγγίζει στο σασι του ενισχυτή δημιουργείται βραχυκύκλωμα

Πιθανόν οι πυκνωτές που έβαλες είναι πολύ καλύτερες ποιότητας με πολύ χαμηλό ESR οπότε έχουν μεγάλο ρεύμα φόρτισης και έτσι όταν μπαίνει σε λειτουργία καίγονται οι ασφάλειες...

----------


## panosgats

Καλησπέρα μετρήσεις χωρητικότητας στους καινούργιους εκανες; βαλτους σε ενα άλλο τροφοδοτικό μιας και τους εχεις εξω να δεις τι θα γίνει ,απο 6800 σε 10000 δεν εχει τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα νομίζω ώστε να καίει τις ασφαλειες εκτος αν είναι στο οριο ,

----------


## ultra

Απο που τους εχεις αγορασει τους πυκνωτες ?

----------


## JOUN

> Πιθανόν οι πυκνωτές που έβαλες είναι πολύ καλύτερες ποιότητας με πολύ χαμηλό ESR οπότε έχουν μεγάλο ρεύμα φόρτισης και έτσι όταν μπαίνει σε λειτουργία καίγονται οι ασφάλειες...


Κι εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι τοσο απλο..
Ο ενισχυτης δεν εχει soft start;

----------


## nikolasswts

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας
 τον αγορασα μεταχειρισμενο οποτε δεν γνωριζω αν εχουν αλλαχτη οι ασφαλειες με κατι αλλο, αλλα σε ενισχυτη αυτης τις ισχυος 40-50 βαττ με το στανιο, δεν εχω δει ποτε βραδειας τηξεως...
τους μετρησα κ ηταν μια χαρα, περιπου 9,500μφ κ esr σε κανονικα επιπεδα, τους δοκιμασα κ σ ενα αλλο ενισχυτη χειροποιητο που ειχα φτιαξει πριν καμια 15χρονια κ επαιζαν μια χαρα οποτε τους αφησα εκει, οποτε δεν φταινε οι πυκνωτες
τους αγορασα απ τον τριδημα στην νεα φιλαδελφια πριν κανα 6μηνο κ δεν ειναι τιποτα σπουδαιο καναν 4-5 ευρο ο ενας κ η μαρκα τους ηταν swan αν θυμαμαι καλα, η καπως ετσι!!!

----------


## stelios_a

η ποιο λογικη εξηγηση πιστευω ειναι οτι ηταν πραγματικα στα ορια και πλεον οι μεγαλυτεροι πυκνωτες στο ξεκινημα τραβανε τοσο πολυ που καινε την ασφαλεια.. βραδυας τιξης δοκιμασες?

----------


## xsterg

η την αμεσως μεγαλυτερη τιμη σε ασφαλεια.

----------


## Thansavv

> εχω τον ενισχιτη που λεει κ ο τιτλος, τον ειχα αγοραση πριν αρκετο καιρο κ θελησα να του κανω ενα service καθαρισμα, πυκνωτες...ολα μια χαρα μεχρι εκει αλλα μετρησα κ τους μεγαλους του τροφοδοτικου κ ειδα αρκετη πτωση κατω απ το μισο οποτε ειπα να αγορασω κ να τους αλλαξω.
> εκει λοιπον ξεκιναει το θεμα, πωσ με τους καινουργιους 10000μφ δεν ξεκιναγε το μηχανημα κ εκαιγε τις 2 ασφαλειες, με τους παλιους δουλευει μια χαρα....
> *ειχε παραλληλα με τους πυκνωτες κ απο μια αντισταση 68kohm την οποια την εβαλα κ στους καινουργιους αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα*
> καμια ιδεα??


Nίκο οι αντιστάσεις παράλληλα στους πυκνωτές δείχνουν για 6.8KΩ. Έβαλες τις ίδιες, η 68ΚΩ?

----------


## nikolasswts

βραδυας δεν εχω δοκιμαση ακομα γτ δεν ειχα κ περιμενω να μου ερθουν αυτη την εβδομαδα
δοκιμασα ομως γρηγορες μεχρι κ 1αμπερ μεγαλυτερη, το αποτελεσμα ηταν να αργη ελαχιστα
παραπανω να την καψει...
θαναση εκανα λαθως αυτες που ειχε εβαλα 6,8kohm 1/2watt, αλλα εκανες κ μερικες δοκιμες με λιγο μεγαλυτερες κ μικροτερες αλλα τιποτα

----------


## nyannaco

Το κάψιμο των ασφαλειών δεν έχει να κάνει με τις αντιστάσεις. Μάλλον το αρχικό ρεύμα φόρτισης την κάνει τη δουλειά, πιστεύω οι βραδείας θα το λύσουν.

----------

FILMAN (10-11-14)

----------


## east electronics

κατα 99% εχεις συνδεσει του πυκνωτες με λαθος τροπο ( ειναι πολλοι που μπερδευονται στο πως λειτουργει τσ συμετρικο τροφοδοτικο και βαζουν και τα  δυο πλην των πυκνωτων στην γειωση που δεν ειναι φυσικα σωστο ) 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

xsterg (05-11-14)

----------


## xsterg

+1 σε αυτο που ειπε ο κ. σακης.

----------


## nikolasswts

περιμενω ανταλακτικα κ δεν εχουν ερθει ακομα,θα δοκιμασω παλι κ θα σας πως
μπορει να ειχα κανει κ λαθος συνδεσμολογια, δεν αποκλειεται...

----------


## xsterg

> περιμενω ανταλακτικα κ δεν εχουν ερθει ακομα,θα δοκιμασω παλι κ θα σας πως
> μπορει να ειχα κανει κ λαθος συνδεσμολογια, δεν αποκλειεται...


φιλε μου υποθετουμε οτι εχεις κανει σωστη τοποθετηση και συνδεση των εξαρτηματων. αν τα βαζεις με λαθος τροπο δεν μπορουμε να μαντεψουμε...

----------


## nikolasswts

τελικα ειχα κανει λαθως τοποθετηση των πυκνωτων, τωρα ειναι μια χαρα!!!δεν μπορω να πιστεψω πως εκανα τετοια χοντραδα!!
συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα,κ ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια!!!!

----------


## east electronics

Πενθημερος φυλακιση !!

----------

